# What is being isolated, really?



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

GregB said:


> So we keep talking about isolation as an important requirement for being a TF beek.
> What is it really, the isolation?
> 
> Watch this video starting 1:20:00.
> ...


Didn't he have a big mite infestation last season?


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

GregB said:


> So we keep talking about isolation as an important requirement for being a TF beek.
> What is it really, the isolation?
> 
> Watch this video starting 1:20:00.
> ...


So - he doesn't have high-speed internet, drives far for dentistry, and is isolated from modern amenities. 

Therefore - he is successful at treatment free because this confirms there aren't other mite-bearing colonies near him that would otherwise decimate his selection efforts.

#gotit


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in the Ozark's about 10 - 12 miles from him. (further out) It's 25 miles to my nearest hives I have set on open grazing fields. I use my home yard for matting, them move them. Between Bears and trees for 10 miles in any direction the honey I get at home is very dark and tart.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

GregB said:


> What is it really, the isolation?


What it is *not *is 3.68 miles to 30 plus ten frame hives and 4.66 miles to 40 plus eight framers. Never mind the ones I have spotted with one or two hives or the no doubt many I have not seen. Back yard, hidden, road not traveled...


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for posting the video, Greg.

The thing I find so consistently refreshing about Dr. Leo's presentations is his eloquent advocacy for natural environments- and trying to align our beekeeping goals with what nature has to offer.

Admittedly, his descriptions are a bit romanticized and are not likely applicable whole-cloth for folks who operate in urban or suburban environments- but having spent considerable time in the Ozarks, his point (generally outlined in the 23 to 27 minute mark in the presentation) about maximizing the productivity of the land while working to preserve the natural biosphere hits on something solid- and I see evidence of this approach in my admittedly less pristine mixed hardwood environment.

The other thing I think he is on to is the idea of redefining what it means to be a commercial beekeeper- while I think I can understand both sides of the debate, I have to give him credit for figuring out how to make a living running considerably less than 1,000 colonies- and this is due in no small part (I think) to getting people personally invested in the work he is doing- feeling like they can buy with a purpose. Which seems to resonate with a lot of the younger generation.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

We grew up driving almost an hour from anything. While we have small grocers and gas closer, this just becomes the norm. It’s funny how driving 45-60 min on a state road is really not stressful. But driving 10 miles across Nashville (or larger cities) and that taking 45-60 min is a booger. Of course in the city you have 20 restaurants in 2 miles of your home, so a 10 mile trip may be rare, or may be planned during non-peak times. 

With regard to bees, unless you own 15-20K acres, your isolation is as fragile as your neighbor’s desire to get 2 packages this spring. We currently have a good spot, but other than giving away bees (which I’ll gladly do) we have zero control over how long it lasts.

I don’t think about it much, but bees were pretty common here in the 1970’s and prior. I think with my generation the interest died out, and the current novelty getting younger folks into bees has not taken hold.

So yes, isolation affords you some advantages, maybe in several types of agriculture. As far as being a firewall against mites, you would have to treat/manage until you killed every last mite. You might buy several years, or like us, not focus on mites. But that pestilence would still be lurking on the periphery.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Litsinger said:


> The thing I find so consistently refreshing about Dr. Leo's presentations is his eloquent advocacy for natural environments- and trying to align our beekeeping goals with what nature has to offer.
> 
> Admittedly, his descriptions are a bit romanticized and are not likely applicable whole-cloth for folks who operate in urban or suburban environments- but having spent considerable time in the Ozarks, his point (generally outlined in the 23 to 27 minute mark in the presentation) about maximizing the productivity of the land while working to preserve the natural biosphere hits on something solid- and I see evidence of this approach in my admittedly less pristine mixed hardwood environment.


I was also somewhat impressed with his putting his money where his mouth is. He has picked up like 600 acres so far.
I am only at 410 so I get it. some months I had to get cloths from good will to get the taxes paid.
And IMO land is not the worse investment one can make. Wonder if it is his "bee yard" and interest is deductible against the honey income.. 
good land stewards are also in need IMO

I can also see Greg's side of his "isolation" can have opinions on bees that do not translate to more populated areas.

GG


----------

